

The ambulance dilemma: Making the decision to call for one in the US - zt
https://medium.com/p/6109cf5f0262

======
transfire
Go to hospital emergency room with unbearable migraine headache b/c no over-
the-counter pain killers work anymore... Get $4000 in medical bills in mail a
couple of weeks later. What does $4000 get you there? An saline i.v. and a
spoonful of morphine. Probably cost $2 in Afghanistan.

